# Custom rod covers



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Got my custom rod covers from Ribs54 yesterday and they look awesome thanks Ribs! I could'nt believe how much salt etc. had built up on the rods inmy roof rack ina couple days of blue bird weather even! These rod covers will wth out a doubt save a lot of wear and tear on your custom rods! You owe it to your rods to give these a try! Give Ribs a holler he's a real good dude to deal with! Thanks again Ribs, SNDFLEE


----------

